# 153 acres in Maine



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Oh, oh, took great prepper couple to see this awesome land (which I have mentioned here more than once) only to find that owner had sold it at auction w/out telling his listing broker !! My customer really, really liked it too, wanted to buy it.
Bummer, I should have bought this myself, but have too much R E that I'm paying taxes on already, had trouble justifying buying more at $60k or so, but this prolly sold at $40 or $50k !!??


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

Too bad! I was thinking about taking a peek at that when we get back there, although it's really way more land than I need.

Kathleen


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Ouch


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

rickfrosty said:


> Oh, oh, took great prepper couple to see this awesome land (which I have mentioned here more than once) only to find that owner had sold it at auction w/out telling his listing broker !! My customer really, really liked it too, wanted to buy it.
> Bummer, I should have bought this myself, but have too much R E that I'm paying taxes on already, had trouble justifying buying more at $60k or so, but this prolly sold at $40 or $50k !!??



153 acres in Maine?...wouldnt you be buying the whole state?...LOL


----------



## tkrabec (Mar 12, 2003)

Fowler said:


> 153 acres in Maine?...wouldnt you be buying the whole state?...LOL


No, You're thinking about Rhode Island


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

tkrabec said:


> No, You're thinking about Rhode Island


Ohhhh....:smack


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Fowler said:


> 153 acres in Maine?...wouldnt you be buying the whole state?...LOL


Ha, ha, maybe it looks that way from Texas, but Maine's big - especially as you're mostly driving through continuous forest to cross it either way. Also has 3500 mi. of coastline.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Fowler said:


> 153 acres in Maine?...wouldnt you be buying the whole state?...LOL


Maine includes 35,384 sq. miles and over 3,000 miles of ocean coast line.


----------



## fantasymaker (Aug 28, 2005)

Whats coastal property go for?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

fantasymaker said:


> Whats coastal property go for?


A good deal of Maine's coast is tourist communities, so it can be expensive.

Maine also has many rivers, lakes and ponds. 

We got two forest properties; one with riverfrontage and one without. Waterfront land is generally much higher priced than land without. We paid $300/acre for forest land, and $900/acre for forest with river frontage.

I know a family that bought a 2bdrm house on 3 acres for $30k.

Another family who bought an 80 acre farm with 4bdrm farmhouse, dairy barn, coral and fencing for $90k.

These were both inland.

On one forum I hang out on, a regular poster bought a 3bdrm home on 1/2 acre, in an exclusive community 'near' the coast for $800k. He insists that he got a very low price and readily quotes other comparable homes in that community that market for much higher.



Maine's extreme Southern tip is kind of urban, a small area that holds over 50% of the state's population. I have heard it called a bedroom suburb of Boston. Prices there are high, as are wages and taxes.

The coast has a tourist economy. It experiences 'traffic' in the summer, many businesses close during fall - winter - spring and only open for tourist season.

Inland is mostly rural. No tourism, no industry.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

fantasymaker said:


> Whats coastal property go for?


Go to realtor.com and search some towns 'down east' or up higher on the coast - the NE coastal parts are far cheaper.
I am far from the coast & don't know so much about that.


----------



## stormrider27 (May 31, 2011)

Another good place to find land in Maine is Uncle Henrys. It's kind of like a print version of Craig's list.

http://unclehenrys.com

I used to love getting that book.

Storm


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

stormrider27 said:


> Another good place to find land in Maine is Uncle Henrys. It's kind of like a print version of Craig's list.
> 
> http://unclehenrys.com
> 
> ...


We rarely buy the UH book. But I do look through the website routinely.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Any cnc machining companies in Maine?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> Too bad! I was thinking about taking a peek at that when we get back there, although it's really way more land than I need.
> 
> Kathleen


Is that possible? I'd like to own about 300 acres so that I've got room to stretch my legs without leaving the property.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

TedH71 said:


> Any cnc machining companies in Maine?


Bushmaster either is or was machined in ME & there is Saco Defense (they are very busy) in southern ME, but don't have much other info on CNC machining in ME.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

TedH71 said:


> Any cnc machining companies in Maine?


Yes, there are. A quick google search will give you a bunch of them.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Bushmaster is Headquartered and has manufacturing facilities in Windham , Me. 
http://www.bushmaster.com/press_release_082007.asp
And for a company thats a little out of the ordinary , don't forget Howe & Howe Technologies in Waterboro , me.
http://www.howeandhowetechnologies.com/
Ps
There are small machine shops all over maine , I use to service a lot of there air compressors years ago , some Very High Tech Shops , in some Very Low Tech Buildings I can remember one that was machining port holes for the americas cup sailboat . He just chuckled and said " I get taxed on the Outside looks of the Building , Not what's Inside of It ".


----------



## sticky_burr (Dec 10, 2010)

ET1 SS said:


> Maine includes 35,384 sq. miles and over 3,000 miles of ocean coast line.


out of curiosity..."35384 miÂ² = 22,645,760 acre"


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

sticky_burr said:


> out of curiosity..."35384 miÂ² = 22,645,760 acre"


Yes, or as some would say: "A wicked big bunch"


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

Bandit said:


> Bushmaster is Headquartered and has manufacturing facilities in Windham , Me.
> http://www.bushmaster.com/press_release_082007.asp


Unfortunately, Bushmaster left Maine back in March of this year.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Rick, where about in the Rangely area was that 153 acres located?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Dutchie said:


> Rick, where about in the Rangely area was that 153 acres located?


Not exactly too near Rangeley, but listing broker put 'Rangeley' cause no one is searching online for unorganised Salem, ME where land is. That is why tax was only $134/yr. !! That & 'tree-growth' tax status - but agricultural pursuits have the same low tax.
Salem is between Phillips & Kingfield on little ol 2 lane blacktop.
About 30 mi. from Rangeley & 30 mi. from nice county seat of Farmington.


----------

